# north cache LE elk



## vectra0220 (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone Else Draw a LE north cache tag, or can offer any advice?


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

do you have a horse?


----------



## vectra0220 (Jul 3, 2010)

No horse, but I don't mind walking. Any idea where to start? any help would be great.

thanks


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Stop by the local archery shop and I can give some points of interest if you like. 800 N 20 W in Logan.


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

i had a tag 3 or 4 yrs ago there is some elk there not very many big ones they usually get one or two good ones out of there each year i got a decent bull you will have to spend lots of time scouting good luck


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had the tag 4 years ago. Fun hunt. I scout the area for deer a couple times a week. I'll let you know if I see anything.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Top of Utah is the best way to go if your not from Cache. he gets all the local gossip from around the valley..


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> Top of Utah is the best way to go if your not from Cache. he gets all the local gossip from around the valley..


 I second that one.. He will help you if he can.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got another one for you... this time it's personal.



And thanks guys. I do try to keep tabs on who has tags and where they are looking and seeing critters so I can help everyone to avoid bumping someone else who may be up there hunting too, while still putting them in a good spot with a chance at a quality bull.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

That's it Lance, I'm not saying anymore to you....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> That's it Lance, I'm not saying anymore to you....


Lance is like Floyd the barber on the Andy Griffith show. When I'm in the shop it seems like things come out of my mouth that I wouldn't tell my own mother. 

I will say this on a public forum. There is at least one bull that I know of on the North Cache that is being glassed every day by hunters with dreams in their head. I'm not saying where because I'm one of those guys. I think that particular area is going to be swamped on the hunt because every time in I see other people glassing the bull I also want to shoot. He's a whopper. It's going to be a tough hunt because this bull hangs out nowhere near civilization. I think the horsemen have the advantage this time.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

What the heck are you saying Todd? I am not giving away anything that I haven't earned... this is all public land stuff I'm talking about. BTW, I am not hunting the North Cache, so any info I give to vectra is between him and the mountain.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I took Blanding_Boy's post as a mild and lighthearted joke, Lance. I hope you took my remark the same way. We know you're one of the good guys.


----------

